# IGRILL 2



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2017)

Finally got a Bluetooth thermometer, any pros or cons with the Weber IGRILL2? I like the options I'm reading.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 26, 2017)

I have one...One of the cons are Bluetooth doesn't have a real long range.
Weber has bought out iGrill 2 which is good...but there are so many software updates to the point it can be annoying. Weber also changed the software and got rid of some of the previous functions which made some people mad.

Pro -mine is probably 3 years old and has been used hard and I really haven't had any problems.
Other than just doing a battery change.


----------



## kerstingm (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you,
I do want to get two more probes, it only came with two with room for two more..

I am doing most of my smoking on my Treager pellet grill, the controller isn't the best, I want something I can monitor the grill temp as well as meat temp


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 3, 2018)

Probes. Half mine are crap. I need to try get them to possibly warranty them. Others on here have had luck doing so. The unit does fine for what I do. Not great range but OK.


----------



## kerstingm (Apr 7, 2018)

I just got my updated Pro controller for my Traeger. I'm figuring between this and my IGrill I will gain a lot better temp control over my cooks.


----------

